# Simulación de un transformador de fuente conmutada en ORCAD



## jose bilbo (Mar 5, 2010)

Hola, escribía este nuevo tema para ver si alguien es capaz de echarme una mano con respecto al tema de simular un transformador en orcad para una fuente conmutada; he intentado muchas veces en orcad simularlo de la manera más sencilla (el transformador normal-lineal- de la libreria analog)y me da error, asique si quiero simular un núcleo real como los de la libreria magnetic ya ni te digo, sería alguién tan amable de darme unas pautas para probar la simulación¿?.
Un saludo


----------



## Cacho (Mar 5, 2010)

Cambié tu tema de sección, a una más adecuada.

Saludos


----------

